

Cargo Cult - hyyypr
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult

======
ljf
I find Cargo Cults really interesting, had read about them years back but was
reminded last year when was working as part of an Agile team, and the fact
that many of our practises were initially 'cargo cult' Agile, was pointed out
to me.

------
citadrianne
Relevant from last week: [http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/02/clone-wars-rise-
of-the-fa...](http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/02/clone-wars-rise-of-the-fast-
follower-startups/)

“It’s this whole cargo cult thing, where people imitate the things you see on
the surface. Foursquare does badges and they did them really well. And then
all of a sudden everyone was like, ‘I want to add badges to my startup!’”

------
ventilo35
Also the title of a 2009 album from prog rock band 7BZH <http://7bzh.com>

------
Uchikoma
From my experience, there are so many cargo cult developers, it's funny that
our industry gets anything done ;-)

------
majmun
seems like a logical thing to do. what would you do if you see E.T do
something and then something happened, you would try to immitate it. ofcourse.

